# Looking for space metal/rock songs



## fabioc (Dec 31, 2020)

*Hey guys, i'm looking for rock/metal songs that have space sounding or theme. The ultimate reference for what i'm looking for is Coming Home - Falling in Reverse. If you know any tunes that sounds this way please hit me up!*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe not exactly what you're looking for, and a bit back in time: Albums Jefferson Starship _Blows Against the Empire_, _Freedom at Point Zero_. Some more space-oriented songs on the Jefferson Starship _Gold_ compilation album, and on their _Thirty Seconds Over Winterland_ live album.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Angels and Airwaves -






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQWZHOZjvESv0w2LCiYgL-w

Space Druids -






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNvyqZlX1Uega4YlIbox3Sg


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The OP ought to provide an audio example of what he/she is looking for to give us a better idea.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

fabioc said:


> * The ultimate reference for what i'm looking for is Coming Home - Falling in Reverse. *





starthrower said:


> The OP ought to provide an audio example of what he/she is looking for to give us a better idea.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hmm? Maybe Devon Townsend's Empath? I'm not a fan of that wall of sound modern rock stuff but that clip sounds pretty typical of music popular in the late 90s and early 2000s.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's one from an album I own. Released in 1994.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Little Neutrino
Klaatu*

This one has a very long slow build.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

ISON - Equals




Babylon Zoo - Spaceman


----------



## fabioc (Dec 31, 2020)

fabioc said:


> *Hey guys, i'm looking for suonerie rock gratis that have space sounding or theme. The ultimate reference for what i'm looking for is Coming Home - Falling in Reverse. If you know any tunes that sounds this way please hit me up!*


Tag: suoneria star wars The Last Jedi


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

ARJEN LUCASSEN'S STAR ONE - SPACE METAL






Sounds rather good.

STRATOVARIUS We Are The Future is classic space theme rock.






Ahh! and classic HAWKWIND - MASTER OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Space metal/rock songs?

I believe _this_ qualifies. It's waaaaaaaaaay out there:


----------

